# metal detecting



## bdoutdoors (Jan 17, 2006)

anybody doing any? I'd like to have one but dont know what brand to get. any suggestions?


----------



## ramsey (Jan 18, 2006)

I am also interested


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 18, 2006)

IMHO, like everything else, you get what you pay for when it comes to metal detectors.  I've got a Whites spectrum that ran me about $700 a few years ago and is great.  I've also got a couple Bounty Hunters.  Garrett makes good machines as well.  Stay with the major brands.  I would suggest getting one that has "no-motion" pinpointing versus the "motion pinpointing".  With motion pinpoint, you have to continually sweep the head in an "X" pattern to determine exactly where your target it.  With no motion, you simply move the head until your target signal peaks.  I would suggest reading up on them and learning a little more about them begore dumping a lot of cash and ending up with something you might not like compared to other models.   We used to go to Louisiana where a family friend owned several hundred acres across the Mississippi from Vicksburg and would hunt the plowed corn fields every spring.  Those fields continually turn up civil war artifacts and we've found some neat stuff.

Here's a starting place if you want to do some window shopping.  
http://www.kellycodetectors.com/indexmain.htm


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a like new Tesoro Bandito I will part with for $200.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive got a small radio shack model that ok but if you want to get serious then follow 243 advice and get a good un.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 18, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I have a like new Tesoro Bandito I will part with for $200.


Hey Al, for no good reason I typed that into Google and found this story.  Thought some might enjoy it.  





> I have just recently started metal detecting. I have a friend that suggested the Tesoro Bandito uMax detector. After some practice at home I went to a public park to try the detector out. After a couple of hours I had found several coins and some other items. I was hunting at a discrimination of 3 and then increasing the descrimination to check targets. I recieved a good signal that faded just over 5 and dug down to see what it was. To my surprise a class ring popped out. I was able to trace it to the owner by the initials engraved inside the ring and was able to return it to the owner who had lost it 26 years ago. The look on the owners face was something I will not forget. I am sold on the Tesoro Bandido.
> Ken Coplen
> nek@lcc.net


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 19, 2006)

Now we're talkin 

I have relic hunted more this past year than deer or turkey hunting.It is very addicting.
I also use the Tesoro Bandito II uMax.
Here are some finds


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 19, 2006)

some more


----------



## ramsey (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info 243 and others. I will do a little more research.Al33-sounds like a deal on your Tesoro Bandito.PM coming.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 20, 2006)

Ramsey

If Al has the Tesoro Bandido II Umax for that price you need to jump on it.
Although that particular model is discontinued,it was one of the best machine tesoro ever made.
I bought mine new for $425.
The great thing about tesoro is that ther machines have a lifetime warranty.
Last year my coil developed a connection problem,I paid to ship it to them,they sent me a brand new coil.
I also bought a used coil that is bigger but I noticed a hairline crack on it,sent it in,tesoro sent me another brand new coil.


----------

